

Mollom Just Gave Me An Hour A Day Back - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/mollom-spam-protection

======
technoguyrob
The beauty of this system is that it won't lose any comments. Even the people
who are forced to enter a captcha (which usually decreases the amount of
comments) would rather do that than know they wrote all that for nothing.

~~~
jkent
Surely it would reduce the number of comments as it still loses some.

As the author says - a CAPTCHA solution reduces comments significantly, lets
say by 50%. So if Mollom marks 10% as spam, and half of those are actually
legit, 2.5% of comments are lost.

But that's not a bad price to pay for getting an hour of your life back a day.

~~~
technoguyrob
No, you don't understand. It prompts for a CAPTCHA _after_ the user has
submitted his text. So if I just wrote out a paragraph of a comment, and
submit, I wouldn't want to have that paragraph NOT show up just because I'm
too lazy to enter the CAPTCHA. I think the people who won't enter the CAPTCHA
will be far smaller with this method.

~~~
briansmith
CAPTCHAs have become difficult and frustrating. They definitely discourage
participation, regardless of how they are integrated into the system.

------
ericb
It helped him find the Precious?

